# Ribs taste a little too smokey.



## zcomanche (Nov 15, 2010)

I start with a chimney full of charcoal, get all the coals white and pour them in my smoker then add a couple of logs of pecan, get my temp. between 225-250 and then do the 3-2-1 method. During this 6 hour smoke, I only use 2 chimneys full of charcoal and the rest of the time pecan wood.

The look and tenderness of the ribs are perfect. The problem is the ribs taste really smokey...what do I need to change?


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Are you placing the logs directly on the fire?  What color is the smoke you are getting?  How Many logs Are you going through in six hours?  What kind of smoker are you using?


----------



## zcomanche (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes Im placing the pecan logs directly in the fire. Im probably using 6-8 small logs during the 6 hours, the smoke is whiteish and I have a Smoke Canyon horizontal smoker, not my first choice but, Home Depot had it brand new, marked down from 500 to 200, so I bought it.


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok In my opinion you are using a little two much wood I would back off the wood to one log at a time.  You want a thin blue smoke almost no smoke at all if you can smell the smoke then you have enough if you can see the smoke you have too much.  Play with you smoker one afternoon until you can achieve a TBS this will probably solve you too smokey issue.   I am not a expert with your smoker maybe another member could give some tips on that particular smoker.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

Ding Ding BINGO and you have got your answer. the white smoke you reqally are looking for the "Thin Blue Smoke" thats what we are really looking for around here. Once you get that you will be blessed with some fine eating. Don't worry anout the new Larger pant you will be getting. They will look good on you.


----------



## zcomanche (Nov 15, 2010)

I assumed I was using too much wood, I guess Ill just use charcoal to keep my temps up.

Thanks alot.


----------



## garyt (Nov 15, 2010)

Keep your vents on top open all the way, I burn all wood and I would think you are getting the smoke hanging around too long. Try different types of wood also Fruit wood is more subtle if that suits your taste


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 15, 2010)

ZComanche said:


> I assumed I was using too much wood, I guess Ill just use charcoal to keep my temps up.
> 
> Thanks alot.


Yup.... charcoal is for the heat, and the wood is for flavor. If you use logs use one 3x3 or smaller at a time, or cut them into fist sized chunks and use 3 or 4 of those.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 16, 2010)

garyt said:


> Keep your vents on top open all the way, I burn all wood and I would think you are getting the smoke hanging around too long. Try different types of wood also Fruit wood is more subtle if that suits your taste


that's what i was thinking...........also rake yer coals to one side and lay yer log away from the pile of coals. yer log should smoke and once it is well chared and almost spent i just roll it onto the coals and toss another one on.


----------

